# wrong paint sheen, help!



## pmarie (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi All, 

I come to you in desperation, I need a paint wizard! I had my husband pick up 10 gallons of Sherwin Williams _satin_ paint for the walls of our new home... yup 10 gallons! Have I really screwed up? I realized after the fact that I told him the wrong sheen, should have asked for eggshell I think. I read that satin is NOT a good sheen for walls, is that right, is there anything I can do to remedy this? I can't keep buying new paint (I have already made a couple of bad choices that cost us money). Can I add something to the paint (uneducated guess #1), or maybe roll on a matte finish glaze over the 2nd coat (uneducated guess #2)? Any ideas will be appreciated, thanks so much.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jan 14, 2013)

Satin is good for walls...its very cleanable. Many of Sherwin Williams paints do not come in eggshell in fact...only satin. So there may not have been a choice in the first place.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Do a little on a small test area and see what you think. 

I am basically a Benj Moore guy- but I think SW's satin is under an eggshell in sheen in their line, it is quite a bit over in the BM line. Same word- means different things. 

You might be fine.. Let us know what you think.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Different companies and what is eggshell in one is satin to another.A lot of people use satin on the wall. You already bought it try a little and you may be surprised. I really don't think you want to try to alter the sheen as you could end up with something worse than you think you have now.


----------



## pmarie (Jan 14, 2013)

*I feel better, thanks*

Thanks to you all for your encouragement. I feel better already. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

pmarie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I come to you in desperation, I need a paint wizard! I had my husband pick up 10 gallons of Sherwin Williams _satin_ paint for the walls of our new home... yup 10 gallons! Have I really screwed up? I realized after the fact that I told him the wrong sheen, should have asked for eggshell I think. I read that satin is NOT a good sheen for walls, is that right, is there anything I can do to remedy this? I can't keep buying new paint (I have already made a couple of bad choices that cost us money). Can I add something to the paint (uneducated guess #1), or maybe roll on a matte finish glaze over the 2nd coat (uneducated guess #2)? Any ideas will be appreciated, thanks so much.


Where did you read that? :laughing:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Agree with everyone so far. Satin and Eggshell are ALMOST interchangeable. With SW Satin has a more pronounced sheen.......it's not real shiny but shiny enough for wipe downs, etc. Their eggshell is very much like a real eggshell, just a subtle sheen to it. I use either/or quite regularly with no complaints or problems from customers who rarely can tell the difference between the two sheens. You are good to go!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Satin _tends_ to be more shiny than eggshell, but this changes from brand to brand, and even within brand. If satin is offered instead of eggshell in that line, then it's the sheen that's probably to be used for anyone who doesn't want flat walls.

Maybe what you heard is that going shinier than eggshell isn't recommended, but usually that means semi-gloss, which I agree would be too shiny. Satin should be fine assuming you don't want flat.

I very much doubt adding any "glaze" over the paint would be a good idea. Mixing flat paint with it might work, but then you've got the added expense of more paint anyway.

Try it and see on one wall. If you hate it, donate the paint to Habitat for Humanity and buy different.


----------



## Grants Painting (Feb 6, 2013)

*No*

Dont try to change the sheen. It is what it is. You may want to second coat with the lower sheen on darker colors but Satin isn't so bad for walls. Some paint manufactures will take paint back if you want.


----------

